# Which web hosting service?



## calaf (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking at some of the web gallery threads, I am interested in this as a next step in my digital journey.

I have 1''MB of space from the Canon Image Gateway which is useful, particularly when keeping relations up to date with the latest additions to the family album, but ultimately this needs to be short term uploading given the limited space. It is also more of a secure site, with my viewers being "invited guests"

However, the idea of a showcase gallery does appeal, but I would be interested to hear which web hosting service people use, have used in the past and dispensed with.

The other point I would make is that I do not have a great awareness of FTP and other such webby bits, so simple is the order of the day. At that point am I better using the web modules in LR or looking at some of the Third Party material?


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Chris,

Which web engines to use are a matter of preference and purpose. I develop galleries at http://theturninggate.net, so advocate for them. For hosts, I use and like http://mediatemple.com. Some of my school instructors seem to like http://1and1.com.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 3, 2009)

This Site uses BlueHost and their support, service offerings, and price are fantastic.


----------



## calaf (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I will have a look at these over the weekend.
I do run a template driven website for work, which serves most of those needs very well. However, issues I have include the fact that I can only upload one image at a time, which can be quite tedious. Today's work required me to take the camera with me, (such a chore!) just over a hundred pictures were taken, which, sifted down will result in I think about 3' being prepared for the web. This is going some time to load, a job I tend to do in the evening which somewhat upsets Mrs calaf!
I spoke to the site techies about the LR modules which would require the use of FTP, the response to which was that I really didn't want to be getting into that as the uploading of images on my work site was FTP without hassle, hence the question about FTP. Is FTP really the scare story that I have been given?


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 7, 2009)

FTP scary? No... I use FTP all the time to upload files to my various hosted servers. Nothing scary about it. I use Yummy FTP... great stuff. I get a file list on the left of local files, and a file list on the right of network files. I can drag and drop between the two lists, or fully sync the two lists. I'm not sure how that would be considered scary. Very easy, actually.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm with Ian. If the host site is set up anywhere near standard, modern FTP is generally trivial. In the dark ages, there were issues of compatability settings, and a command line interface, but today there are quite a number of highly functional, free, graphical interface clients available.  On Windows, I highly recommend FileZilla. 

That said, you may need to evaluate your current host. Sometimes it's difficult/impossible to merger a template/menu driven site with roll-your own content.


Re: Mrs. Calaf, I gave Mrs. Snyder a fancy hi-tech sewing machine, and I haven't seen her since. :shock:  That gives me lots of free time for Lr Forums.


----------



## calaf (Mar 8, 2009)

Grear idea, Brad re Mrs calaf!  I will give that some thought.

I do appreciate the suggestions about the FTP issue. The "works site" is generally fine, but uploading images is the real drawback. However, I am quite happy to let that one run in the background, as it is a balance of text and pictures. My greater interest lies in developing my own site, but given my experience thus far, I am trying to do as much homework before taking the plunge!

All best
Chris


----------

